# D after period?



## your grateful serf (Nov 9, 2010)

I have PCOS, so my doctor put me on BC to help regulate my periods. Ever since then, I've noticed that after my period I seem to be very vulnerable to some foods that usually don't bother me.







I know it's common for women to experience a flareup before their period because of all the cramping (my mother and grandmother both had problems controlling their IBS for the days before their period; mom very tastefully describes it as "peanut butter poops"), but does anyone here experience a flareup AFTER their period?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sure any flux or change in hormones can set it off for me.


----------



## Ariana (Dec 2, 2008)

Certain PCOS medications like Metformin can cause diarrhea. My worst episodes are usually before periods, but sometimes mid-cycles are also bad.


----------



## KarenMcP (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't have PCOS but my period absolutely makes things worse. A few days before my period I get crampy and D and it lasts and gets worse til my period is over. Sets me back every month - I am going for acupuncture for both the IBS and for PMS and it is helping but it's a slow process.


----------

